# Uploading photos to facebook and they're slightly blurry??



## Reyna

This is a new problem I've been having, but when I upload my pictures to facebook, they look 'off' slightly blurry looking like the resolution is off. The only thing I've done differently is get a new lens recently but I can't see how that would cause my issue.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this? TIA!


----------



## mrpink

Facebook has a "high resolution upload" option.  I use it and my photos seem fine.








p!nK


----------



## Reyna

I tried the high resolution upload and didn't see a difference. Should I save my pictures from PS differently? Ugh, sorry, i'm so frusterated about this!


----------



## swedberg311

Mcp actions has a high deff sharp action thats free and it will resize for facebook and web sharpen and it makes my pictures look GREAT!


----------



## swedberg311

Free Photoshop Actions | MCP Actions

check it out


----------



## mrpink

Reyna said:


> I tried the high resolution upload and didn't see a difference. Should I save my pictures from PS differently? Ugh, sorry, i'm so frusterated about this!



It's only facebook.  

You could always open a smugmug or filckr account and simply link to your albums in your status update.  I do that sometimes and works perfectly.

Can we see some examples of the blurry FB photos?









p!nK


----------



## Reyna

Well, I have my facebook page set to private so I'm not sure if you can see them on facebook, but here are some photos I've tried to upload and they look completely off.....




watermark5 by holly.reyna, on Flickr




watermark2 by holly.reyna, on Flickr




watermark4 by holly.reyna, on Flickr


----------

